# MTL throat hit coil confusion



## Jaco Engelbrecht (14/9/17)

Good day all
Using a few rta`s which are all DL with some nice flavours.
Then I use my Cthulu MTL tank most of the time only with 12mg tobaco flavours (Mikes mega mixes ashybac and sweetbac / Wiener vape - Good boy), to give me that stinkie fix.
The thing that I don`t understand or maybe I`m reading the forums incorrectly is:

With a 26g ss 2.5 ID, 8 wraps I get around 0.55 ohm - This gives me a nice throat hit on +- 30/35W
With 26g Kanthal A1 3.0 ID, 8 wraps I get around 1.3 ohm - This don`t give me the same hard throat hit on 20/25W.

Do this seems correct?

I thought this will be the other way around.


----------



## Stosta (14/9/17)

Jaco Engelbrecht said:


> Good day all
> Using a few rta`s which are all DL with some nice flavours.
> Then I use my Cthulu MTL tank most of the time only with 12mg tobaco flavours (Mikes mega mixes ashybac and sweetbac / Wiener vape - Good boy), to give me that stinkie fix.
> The thing that I don`t understand or maybe I`m reading the forums incorrectly is:
> ...


Yep!

Usually to get a good TH out of a higher build like your kanthal one, you would up the nic content of the juice. Your SS build will be generating quite a bit more vape and that's why you're getting a better throat hit out of it.

But if you're already hitting 12mg juice on that SS build, you would need a helluva strong juice with the Kanthal build!


----------



## Jaco Engelbrecht (14/9/17)

Thanks. So I was reading all the forums incorrectly, Will go back to my ss builds on the mtl tobacco tank.
Also ordered a Vandy Vape Berserker Mtl / Skyline Rta / Doggystyle rta - seems like good mtl tanks.

Don`t get me wrong I love Dl tanks with some nice flavours, but after 20 years of smoking a mtl tank with tobacco flavours are much closer to a stinkie than a dl tank. For me anyway.


----------



## Andre (14/9/17)

As @Stosta said, the higher heat flux of the SS build will give you a hotter vape and more intense throat hit. I run my 12 mg tobacco vapes at around 0.5 ohms on a mech and around 0.8 ohms for fruity juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/9/17)

Jaco Engelbrecht said:


> Thanks. So I was reading all the forums incorrectly, Will go back to my ss builds on the mtl tobacco tank.
> Also ordered a Vandy Vape Berserker Mtl / Skyline Rta / Doggystyle rta - seems like good mtl tanks.
> 
> Don`t get me wrong I love Dl tanks with some nice flavours, but after 20 years of smoking a mtl tank with tobacco flavours are much closer to a stinkie than a dl tank. For me anyway.



MTL tobacco 18mg for the win @Jaco Engelbrecht !
Each MTL rebuildable device has a "sweet spot" that works for you.

Currently my MTL tobacco favourite setup (and has been for quite some time despite trying several alternatives) is my Reo/RM2 with a 29g Kanthal paracoil, 5 double wraps, so 10 wraps in total. Comes to about 0.5 ohms, so the mechanical equivalent wattage at around 4V is about 30 Watts. My ID is very small - 1.6 mm. The thin wire gives me a crisper vape. The small ID adds to that crispness and makes it hotter. Only downside is the small ID wick doesn't hold as much juice - so I get less puffs per squonk. But its worth it for me for the crispness and the instant nature of the vape. 

The flavour for me is spot on with that build. The paracoil gives extra surface area while maintaining the power "per coil" in effect. Because the power is doubled - but shared per coil. The RM2 atty doesn't allow for dual coil builds. 

That setup has served me so well - its my thumper build. Mostly Blackbird tobacco blends in there. But most tobaccoes work excellently. 

You need to experiment a lot with these builds. I have tried loads of combinations with Kanthal and NI80. Not much SS experience though.


----------



## Jaco Engelbrecht (15/9/17)

Thanks for the reply`s people. Yes I have tried a 26g 5 wrap 2.5 id kanthal clapton (tank got dirty quickly) / 26g 8 wrap 3.0 id normal kanthal - which were not for me / 24g ss 5 wraps 2.5 id were okay. I also made a 28g ss wrapped with 34g kanthal, think it was 5 or 6 wraps - were great, but my tank also got dirty very quickly. So I keep going back to my 26g 2.5 id 8 wraps or 7 wraps spaced at 0.5 ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

